# Abandoned cat finds new home



## Paco Dennis (Aug 14, 2021)

Posted by
u/datboimartyma

_"Neighbour's moved and left him behind  2 days later he was so hungry he adopted me. Not a fan of cats but I love him now."_​









Content cat again


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2021)

I could never understand (or forgive) how anyone could simply leave a pet behind when they move. At the very least, they could take it to a shelter 

It's great this story turned out well.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 14, 2021)

oh my, what a beautiful boy...

kitty radar brought him to your door.  may the two of you solidify your bond.

remember to treat him to the occasional spot of catnip...

did you name him yet?


----------



## bingo (Aug 14, 2021)

we got our little  dog...peaches  that way


----------

